# advice wanted: computer projector and screen



## tomwed (Jan 2, 2007)

My high school is doing bye bye birdie. I have computers and 2 projectors that are fairly new. My stage ceiling is 12 foot high. I want to build 2 frames covered with fabric [about 9'x12'wide]. My stage is 20' deep. I want to project different images from the back of the stage through the screen. The actors will perform some of the scenes in front of these screens on the apron. Other scenes will start out by being projected on the screen and then the screens will be pulled back to reveal an interior setting.

Has anyone done this?
What kind of material do i need to project through?
Where can I buy it?
Does anyone have a better idea?
Would they require special lighting?
Would it also function as a scrim?


----------



## Footer (Jan 2, 2007)

....double post.... don't do this....


----------



## Van (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey welcome aboard ! I like a quick starter, You seem to know how to ask questions.


_Has anyone done this?_
Yes I have

_What kind of material do i need to project through?_
I would suggest Tricot. Unless you want to go through the expense of ordering a "real" RP screen.

_Where can I buy it?_
Just about any Fabric store will sell a white or beige even black tricot. I would suggest a 15 denier weight, although the Heavier 30 denier whould work as well it's just a little less transparent.

_Does anyone have a better idea?_
_Not really but you might want to check some of the fabrics available here:
www.rosebrand.com


Would they require special lighting?
You would just want to keep front light off the screen when the projector was on.

Would it also function as a scrim?
Tricot will act as a very effective scrim, as I have stated in a few previous posts here. strechted tight it will become almost completely transparent when back lit. 

Just a word on use of ControlBooth, I myself often forget to use the Search function. It is an extremely powerful tool on here, and helps you find when other may have asked the same or similar question. Oh yeah and Ixne' on the Ouble`de' Osting`pe'. Again Welcome aboard and I hope I helped a little.

_


----------



## tomwed (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry about the newbie mistakes

Thanks for your help, I'm stunned with this resource.

I went to rosebud and searched for tricot [i have a lot to learn about fabric]
PRODUCT RESULTS [3] 
60" Cloth with VELCRO® Brand Loop, NFR
Matte face, (a/k/a VELCRO® Brand loop/female face); white tricot foam backing; 3 keying color choices: digital green, chroma key blue and chroma...(more) 
60" Cloth wth VELCRO® Brand loop, NFR
Matte face, (a/k/a VELCRO® Brand loop/female face); white tricot foam backing; 3 keying color choices: digital green, chroma key blue and chroma...(more) 
Show Loop, NFR
Matte face of VELCRO® Brand loop (female)-with a white tricot backing. Used extensively on display boards so that items can be hung upon it using V...(more 
Is this the material you would recommend? I think I just want the backing. Does tricot go by another name?


----------



## Van (Jan 2, 2007)

tomwed said:


> sorry about the newbie mistakes
> 
> Thanks for your help, I'm stunned with this resource.
> 
> ...


 

Nope nope, Rosebrand will have a large selection of your Traditional "Theatrical Fabrics" as well as a choice of RP screens etc. Tricot <pronounced "tree co" > is a standard, run of the mill <pun intended> fabric. You will find it, typically, in the bridal section of almost any fabric store. Tricot is Very strecthy and comes in a variety of widths. Since you are doing two 9'x12 screens you'll probably want 9 - 10 yards of 108" wide 15 or 30 denier < Say "Den Yay" it's french.> Heck buy a 15 yard bolt and probably only have to pay 7 8 buck a yard for it if not less. Hope that helps. Oh and By the way, Everybody makes mistakes. I think even I made one once.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 28, 2007)

Regardless of the oversight in double posting, Welcome to Controlbooth.


Van said:


> Oh and By the way, Everybody makes mistakes. I think even I made one once.



Only once? (Could not help myself...)


----------

